# I love Veil Tails.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know why, but to me they are just the prettiest tail type. Halfmoons are pretty and all, but I can't stand to see fish weighed down with such heavy fins. I really like halfmoon plakats, too. I want one badly. lol. What's YOUR favorite tail type and color? I like red Betta the best. They are gorgeous and really pop against the green of the plants.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've fallen hard for HMPKs. they're beautiful, and don't have all that finnage to shred. don't get me wrong, i've fallen for some VTs, but they're just so common, and it's hard to find them in interesting colors anymore. :< i adore my CT, but their rays curl so easily. x-X and, with HMs and Deltas, you get tailbiting alot more than with VTs. :< i adore females more than males, too. x3 sshh! don't tell my boys.

for colors, i'm fond of white, white with blue, and dalmatians. <3


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite tail type. The only betta I've had is a delta tail, but since he's a chronic tail biter he always has a raggedy short tail instead. I think I'll always be more inclined to choose based on the color pattern without really caring about the tail type, though. To be honest, I'm not particularly fond of the doubletail look, but if I saw one that had a really nice color pattern, I would still consider buying it. 

Edit: As far as colors, I really like my betta Ivan's color, kind of a metallic blue. I also like red, dark gray (not sure what that's officially called), copper, and multicolors.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Super red HMPKs hehe.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG, yes. Those fish are gorgeous, MrVamp!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My favorite tail type is DBTs, I just love how full and fluffy they look.
As for colour, I like canary yellow, blue marble, and white/red butterfly.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sweeda88 said:


> OMG, yes. Those fish are gorgeous, MrVamp!


 Cough cough...My pair and rig haha.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqsxKvjLNzg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNL8rG_TNUw

Daddy with his babies haha:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt7iHZJM1qc&feature=related

These fish are relatives of mine:
http://www.youtube.com/user/son303?blend=2&ob=1#g/c/EC169F3552B9EA60


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool! =)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I Love VT's! They have a lot of energy and personality (I've heard many people say VT's tend to have more personality than HM's) And the ones around here a beautiful color-wise. They're all beauties, and they can come in just as many colors and color patterns as HM's it's just a bit rare.

Vt's are full of spunk and energy in a big tank compared with most fancy Bettas. Unfortunatly people are mislead and when they see the sad motionless VT Bettas in cups and the more energetic HM's in cups... well, which do you think they'd choose? People don't realize that VT's have one amazing personality once put in a large tank, it'll go off like a big colorful firework.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I won't buy VTs for awhile....not until they get into the IBC....which will never happen.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe if people hadn't destroyed VT's genetics )= unless someone goes on a mission and seeks out the perfect VT pair and creates good VT genetics and manages to get MANY VT's from that pair and ends up with this perfect VT world wide, you're right it'll never happen.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I won't buy VTs for awhile....not until they get into the IBC....which will never happen.


How are they not in the IBC??? They are the most common kind!

EDIT: oh and btw, I love the look of the HM the most. I have a weakness for froofy perfection in all animals. You should see me at dog shows and horse shows


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lilchiwolf said:


> How are they not in the IBC??? They are the most common kind!
> 
> EDIT: oh and btw, I love the look of the HM the most. I have a weakness for froofy perfection in all animals. You should see me at dog shows and horse shows


 They're a thing of the past so to say....still beautiful but just not the in thing right now.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, like a fashion show


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

ffsh! if i had money:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1296284966

i've never seen a DTVT before, but i'm in love!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> ffsh! if i had money:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1296284966
> 
> i've never seen a DTVT before, but i'm in love!


 He is gorgeous! I love how his top fin is shaped.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

That fish has a HUGE top fin! Gah! Why does it have to be winter where I am right now >.<


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> That fish has a HUGE top fin! Gah! Why does it have to be winter where I am right now >.<


I want him too. Maybe the weather is trying to help control our Betta addictions?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

My favs are VTs, all DTs,and all types of plakats. DeTs and HMs are nice, but I can only find nice ones when I don't have room.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I like all tail types. The only colours I don't like are red and steel blue.

My favourite tail type is the rosetail, i guess. Lately I've really been intop HMPKs as well.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a crowntail, a veiltail and a HM. I think the halfmoon is my fav, because I have never seen the colors I have on mine on any other fish, and his fins just flow and wave when he swims, it's so stunning. Especially under LED lights, because then he seems to turn purple/red/white instead of green/red/white.  I also love crowntails that have light light blue and white on them. I saw one once at Petco and it took everything I had not to buy him. Someone else bought him, though, which is good.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

my favorite are veiltails mainly because I have had REALLY beautiful veiltails my first betta was a veiltail and he was a fourth of july betta (he was red white and blue)


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

i can say, i do like VTs my fave is DTs though. And i Deffinatly have a differantly colord VT male.


----------



## Missy2280 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2 VTs and they are my fav! They are full of personality


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ever betta I have is a VT. They are my favorite! I dont care about color just long as I have a variety.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Marble cellophane anything, really. I prefer doubletails, HMPKs, and rosetails.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Rosetails and halfsuns! Ha ha I am a fan of the large HM tails but CT just make my world go round and of course HMPK just have so much spunk. Well all betta have spunk


----------

